# Mawle drug intel/search warrant training



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

Just got my email that they are still accepting people in the training:

7th Annual MAWLE
Women's Law Enforcement Training
FRIDAY JULY 23, 2010

Gang Members: Identifying/Investigation/Intelligence Sharing
Methamphetamine and Trendy Drugs
Search Warrants in 2010- A Primer
Intro to Narcotic Detection Canines: Understanding Scent Work/Legalities/Liabilities

Date: Friday, July 23, 2010
Start: 8:30am
Registration: 8:00 am
Cost: $40 (Free to MAWLE Members)

SPONSORED BY THE MASSACHUSETTS ASSOCIATION OF WOMEN IN LAW ENFORCEMENT and BARNSTABLE COUNTY SHERIFF, JAMES M. CUMMINGS

LOCATION: HOLIDAY INN - 291 Jones Rd Falmouth, MA 02540

Book your rooms now for the special MAWLE rate of $152.00 per night.
Call 1-888-HOLIDAY (1 888 465 4329) and mention MAWLE when reserving your room.
Limited rooms available. Reserve early to guarantee your room!

Download the conference registration form today!

Pre Registration is required by May 31, 2010

MAWLE: Massachusetts Association of Women in Law Enforcement


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

m3cop said:


> SPONSORED BY THE MASSACHUSETTS ASSOCIATION OF _*WOMEN*_ IN LAW ENFORCEMENT


Hmm, I musta missed it listed next to the MA Association of MEN in Law Enforcement....


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

Don't be a hater...I am sure if you threw on a pair of heels and some lipstick we would let you in too lol :teeth_smile:! 











Deuce said:


> Hmm, I musta missed it listed next to the MA Association of MEN in Law Enforcement....


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Me, a hater? Naaa. I'm just a lil sick of the hypocrisy...

And I assure you, me in high heels and lipstick, although both hilarious and disturbing, will not allow me entrance into your club.. Ick...


----------

